# Need some new ideas for 2022 halloween!!????



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Looking for new cemetery ideas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have a current cemetery display that you’re just looking to freshen up or are you starting from scratch?

Quite a few folks here do cemetery displays every Halloween. You might try browsing the Photos and Videos subforum for ideas.


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeup..have a creepy one already.made a cauldron creep a while back.ill post a video..trying to use wiper motors more...youtube is always a big help...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A leering skeleton is a great animated prop to add to a cemetery. This general thread has a discussion of them as well as links to various builds done by a few folks here. 









Leering Skeleton Questions


This year I have decided to add a leering skeleton, on a tombstone, to the yard. Im wondering: 1) What seems to be to best skeleton to use, if I plan on running the pvc through the spine? and 2) What lanterns are you guys using? Where do I find them? Any help would be greatly...




www.hauntforum.com


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I’m one of the jillions with a cemetery. I redid mine a couple years ago where all the tombstones were movie villains other than Ray Harryhausen who was an incredible pioneer! You might check the Showroom thread for some of the incredible creations people have made. Those may help you come up with ideas. There are some very cool things you can do with wiper motors!


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks will do


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

This was my big change









This was my BIG change for 2021. I built a Dragons head inspired by a fantasy display at the MoPop Museum in Seattle Wa. The head is 42" wide and just over 6' long. I ran out of building time but, this is our new dragons dungeon and next year (2022) the dragon will be a complete dragon on top of the garage (dungeon) The cave is made from black plastic sheeting spray painted with a combination of flat black, grey primer, and several flat shades of green. The effect was amazing and we had over 200 come by the house! The Cemetary is a walk through with blue Christmas lights marking the path. I have 9 animatronic figures that startle people and 2 3k fog machines to fill the neighborhood with a thick low lying fog with my home made ultra sonic fog chiller. The dragons egg will hatch and be a "baby dragon" in the dungeon with mama flying over the top. the full dragon on top will be over 60' long with 40' wing span blowing lots of smoke out of her nose. out home will be appearing on fire from the dragon overhead since the garage is detached. o ya thunder and lightning too!


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks amazing keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

ncdodave said:


> View attachment 21977
> This was my big change
> View attachment 21977
> 
> ...


Wow! Very cool! Do you have any daylight shots? That looks great!


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

Daphne said:


> Wow! Very cool! Do you have any daylight shots? That looks great!
































These daytime shots were all taken during set up. Yes we are HUGE Seattle Kraken fans!


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

Here are a few more "daylight" shots I found on my girl friends phone









This last shot is the detached garage. 2022 will feature the giant dragon that was inside to be up on the roof. protecting a baby dragon and another egg inside. the giant dragon will have smoke (fog) blowing out of her nose when people approach (motion sensor). The total size of the dragon body and tail should be around 50 feet long and her wing span will be 40 feet. the front pillars will be rebuilt and these will be relocated to the entrance near the Kraken Headstone.

I have a giant screen for atmos FX in the graveyard that will be surrounded by several chicken wire ghosts and Atmos FX fire effects videos in each window on the house. More fog this year with another 3k watt fogger and another set of micro and mini LED spots will be the lighting. I will use my firefly lightning and thunder effect machine for storm sound and a smaller 40 watt p.a. system for the dragon growls. I have some cemetery sounds but still thinking on where and how to set up that system with tiny speakers. All my decorations are from construction projects, craigslist free adds or dumpster dives. My only cost is for electronics, lights, fog, and paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another great addition to a cemetery display is a flying crank ghost. You can either have it hanging inside your house in front of a window facing your display or build a mausoleum for it and put it out in the cemetery. There are many tutorials available on line - here is one example.


----------



## god66671 (Nov 4, 2021)

Always wanted to attempt that one!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

ncdodave said:


> View attachment 21987
> View attachment 21988
> View attachment 21989
> View attachment 21990
> ...


Everything looks awesome! Thanks for sharing. The chandelier is super cool! 

I agree that a flying crank ghost is always a huge hit. A cool trick that I can't pull off (I tried) is to attach a black light to an oscillating fan pointing at it. As the fan blows so does the ghost AND as an added bonus, the light moves back and forth so it is lit then not and appears to disappear. The blue lights from my cemetery light mine up sadly so the effect doesn't work but if you don't have light bleed on it, the effect is amazing. Disclaimer: the oscillating fan/black light idea is not mine, I can't remember who came up with it but it was not me.

That dragon sounds absolutely stellar! I can NOT wait to see it. What a monster, literally! I've never seen one that big. You are taking the go big or go home literally! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Sharkette (Aug 1, 2020)

Daphne said:


> I’m one of the jillions with a cemetery. I redid mine a couple years ago where all the tombstones were movie villains other than Ray Harryhausen who was an incredible pioneer! You might check the Showroom thread for some of the incredible creations people have made. Those may help you come up with ideas. There are some very cool things you can do with wiper motors!


The problem I've found with wiper motors is that even the slowest speed is too fast, and of you don't get the complete wiring through to the column activator stick, you can't control the intermittent speed variations.

I'm the distributor ([email protected]) for 4-5RPM reindeer motors in Australia, frightprops have them in USA, also have 15-18RPM versions, but the torque isn't great, so I'm looking into other options, maybe in the next couple of years I'll have something suitable. Need a 3D printer for the waterproof cases first!


----------



## fordesanders (Aug 8, 2014)

god66671 said:


> Looking for new cemetery ideas


Here is my take on a cemetery.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

fordesanders said:


> Here is my take on a cemetery.


Wow! Just wow! The mausoleum is fantastic, the layout is perfect, the lighting is spot on. Well done, just absolutely well done! So many of us have cemeteries and literally every single one of them have a different style. I haven’t seen one done quite like this before but love it! 👏🏻


----------

